# Very poorly apple tree!



## hookie (Apr 28, 2011)

We've recently moved to France into a property that was last lived in about five years ago. In starting to work in the garden and cut our way through the undergrowth we've found an apple tree in a very poor state. Initially I thought it was dead but in the last few weeks parts of it have had blossom and are now in leaf. There are a lot of dead branches on it and so much mistletoe I could start a market stall at Christmas. It is also covered with brambles and ivy. Question I have is there anything I can do to rescue it (I feel rather sorry for it) or is it better to just cut it down? Thanks...


----------



## ch woodchuck (Apr 28, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words. mistletoe is a parasitic evergreen plant.Ivy is a pox on trees by blocking sunlight.Remove them and anything blocking sunlight to the tree .Cut off any dead branches.If it has any shape at all, it may be worth saving.Could be an old heritage tree that has historic value.You're about 45 degrees longitude,so this about your spring.....I think.... 
Give it a try,fruit trees are very resilient,and given half a chance it may surprise you.Supposing it lives,it would be some time in the near future that benefits would be enjoyed.


----------



## hookie (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I've already started clearing the ground round the tree so I can then carry out the work you've suggested. The ivy round the trunk is so dense and thick that the trunk is completely obscured. I've already cleared this and some of the lower branches that looked dead. What was apparent about these was that although they looked dead, when cut they were wet and healthy looking inside. So should I just cut what is very obviously dead and leave anything that my be dormant? Thanks again.


----------



## ch woodchuck (May 5, 2011)

Yes,anything obviously dead,remove.Sounds like it hasn't broken dormancy.When it does you'll have a better picture of it's health.Also,if possible, clear an area around the base of the tree out to the dripline.Go slow,take your time..learn as you go.A handy little guide would be the royal horticultural society handbook of pruning..If it's available.If not try the local library.
Pictures really are a help in these situations.....


----------



## dingeryote (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like the poor thing is darn near strangled.

As the guys have said, clear the invaders off and around, cut out the dead, and start pruning for shape.

It's likely just coming outta dormancy so it's a good time to be pruning. 

Here's a link from MSUE Ag extension that might help.
YouTube - Summer Tips for Apple Trees

Good luck to ya!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

